# Pet Corrector



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Based on some of the posts I've seen I ordered the pet corrector - the babies will bark at anything - doorbell, neighbors, other dogs barking, birds, leaves falling! Most anything especially if they hear it but can't see it. It arrived yesterday so we tried it when the doorbell rang - stopped them in mid bark - I immediately followed up with quiet and good babies! A bit later we went outside where the neighbor kids were having a squealing good time in their pool - attempted to distract them without success,but the moment the barking started I used the same technique and it worked! Later when my son came in unexpectedly they started to bark - all I had to say was quiet and they stopped! My plan is to use it sparingly to avoid having them get desensitized to it. So far, I'm liking it. Nothing else has given us this kind of result, coins in the can, clapping etc. stay tuned....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep, best invention ever. Mine just have to see the bottle now.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> Yep, best invention ever. Mine just have to see the bottle now.


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> Yep, best invention ever. Mine just have to see the bottle now.


Ditto.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

My little fellow is the quietest thing, never makes a sound until someone rings the doorbell or the UPS truck drives up and OMGoodness, the barking starts! When I first adopted him I thought he couldn't bark...I'm ordering my can today. Thanks for all the great advice we get here!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I need to get this for Summer!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

i guess I'll try this again. she just goes back to barking in 5 minutes


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Mine also see the can and hush--momentarily....Would be nice if they made a can that would spray constantly...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, it is amazing stuff. Mine is also silenced when she sees the can. : )


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Glad it works, I also need it. Boycie barks hysterically when the doorbell rings or someone knocks on the door. What´s funny is that he barks only at men outside, never at women ???


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too need to get this for Snuggles and Chrissy!!! PetSmart or Petco will probably have this??? We have other Pet stores that I can try as well.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

You can just buy a can of compressed air for cleaning keyboards at Walmart or Target. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Another success this morning! My house is situated where an alley runs the length of the side of the house as well as along the back with an 8 ft fence around it. There are six houses with driveways along the side and two at the back. I worried about this last year when we bought it because barking at neighbors/noises could be an issue, but couldn't pass up this yard - normally can't get this much land in Dallas! One of the main triggers is the guy behind us with his big honking truck - makes Louie crazy! Lou heard him this morning, made a little bark and headed down the driveway to explode into a barking frenzy as usual and all I had to do is make a "shhhhh" noise and say quiet! He turned and looked at me and came right back!! Major victory for Sir Barksalot!! He got a big ole treat!!!


----------

